# Word Search 1



## David H (Nov 6, 2013)

Find 10 household items/appliances.










*Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2013)

Clock


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 6, 2013)

Mixer
Lamp
Microwave


----------



## Redkite (Nov 6, 2013)

Television
Jug
Stereo
Computer


----------



## David H (Nov 6, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Clock



I'll give it to you if you kept going you'd have noticed it was *Clockradio*

Well Done


----------



## David H (Nov 6, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Mixer
> Lamp
> Microwave



Well Spotted LeeLee.


----------



## David H (Nov 6, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Television
> Jug
> Stereo
> Computer



Well Done Redkite, *Jug was not one of the ten* it was just accidental.


----------



## David H (Nov 6, 2013)

Three more to get.

Clues:

*Personal Music* Think Apple

*Sup a Drink* Cuppa

*Rid of Hair*


----------



## Redkite (Nov 6, 2013)

Razor (diagonally upwards)


----------



## David H (Nov 6, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Razor (diagonally upwards)



Well Done Redkite.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 6, 2013)

Found iPod. Starting column 9, row 5. And Tea, row 7, column 10


----------



## David H (Nov 6, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Found iPod. Starting column 9, row 5. And Tea, row 7, column 10



Ipod is correct Alison but tea is not, sup a drink, and cuppa are clues, you're looking for an appliance.


----------



## LeeLee (Nov 6, 2013)

Found it - Kettle!


----------



## David H (Nov 6, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Found it - Kettle!



Well Done LeeLee


----------

